# What is the best to buy on this black friday? 😊



## gyn144 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I am totally new with sound recording and stuffs. I played couple times with cubase and original sound.
Very appreciate if i can have suggestions for composing band mixed with orchestra.
Perhaps start from library?
Been looking into Hollywood orchestra, cinematicstudio strings, and a few other.
But i still have no clue which one is the best value in terms of quality. I might no need the number 1 quality if the price is so expensive, but i will accept for the 2nd or 3rd for a bit less quality if they have very good price in it.

If it does not make any sense, i will accept every suggestion. Most of instruments i am looking for are piano, guitar, bass, drum, strings, brass, woodwinds. 

Considering black friday moment now, it’s a good time to start. 😄

Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions you give. 
Cheers, 
Gerry


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 27, 2019)

I think EWHO gold or diamond is the best bang for buck currently for a full orchestra. I've been deliberating whether to upgrade my EWHO gold to diamond cause the price is very good on it currently.


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 27, 2019)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> I think EWHO gold or diamond is the best bang for buck currently for a full orchestra. I've been deliberating whether to upgrade my EWHO gold to diamond cause the price is very good on it currently.


Thank you John.
i have the same thought, do you have any suggestions for piano, bass, guitar, and drum?


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 27, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Thank you John.
> i have the same thought, do you have any suggestions for piano, bass, guitar, and drum?



Might be worth checking out the native instruments komplete 12 packages. They have 50 percent of upgrades currently, so you could get the select and then upgrade to version 12 for half price. That comes with lots of synths, drums, guitar, bass and pianos.


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> Might be worth checking out the native instruments komplete 12 packages. They have 50 percent of upgrades currently, so you could get the select and then upgrade to version 12 for half price. That comes with lots of synths, drums, guitar, bass and pianos.


Currently I only have cubase, do I need to buy another product to be able to use komplete 12 and EWHO G/D?


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Currently I only have cubase, do I need to buy another product to be able to use komplete 12 and EWHO G/D?



Nope you wouldn't need to buy any other products to use komplete 12 or EWHO gold/diamond.


----------



## John R Wilson (Nov 28, 2019)

Also, some other good pianos are the ravenscroft 275, garritan cfx and production voices grand 2. However, these are a little more expensive for individual piano instruments. I'm not sure if any of these are offering some good black friday deals though so might also be worth checking out.


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> Also, some other good pianos are the ravenscroft 275, garritan cfx and production voices grand 2. However, these are a little more expensive for individual piano instruments. I'm not sure if any of these are offering some good black friday deals though so might also be worth checking out.


i have heard the ravenscroft 275. It’s awesome, unfortunately no offer for this black friday.. 
also have put amplesound in guitar list.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 28, 2019)

Buy nothing!

Subscribe to EW composer cloud and learn what you like there, and then use your experiences to sketch out a purchase short list.

Also learn to use what comes with your daw. It sounds as good as anything, but is not as processed with fx, so you learn how to do that yourself, by spending time with it.

Buy nothing!


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

GtrString said:


> Buy nothing!
> 
> Subscribe to EW composer cloud and learn what you like there, and then use your experiences to sketch out a purchase short list.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. 
I saw the cloud subscription is $199, which only less than $70 different with Gold edition.
May I know if you still think it is worth enough or go with the Gold one?
Cheers.


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.
> I saw the cloud subscription is $199, which only less than $70 different with Gold edition.
> May I know if you still think it is worth enough or go with the Gold one?
> Cheers.



My recommendation is to start with Gold (I suppose you could go for Diamond). In either case, there is also an option to subscribe on a monthly basis. Be careful because one option will lock you in for a year, and the other option will let you cancel after a month (or any month you want).

EastWest have sales on _all_ the time. So my personal view is to test yourself, your patience, your workflow, without much risk. In a few months you will know exactly what kind of music you're really enjoying writing with libraries, what problems you're having, and by then some more experience which will allow you to commit to buying other libraries that may be more suitable.

Worst case scenario, Hollywood Strings and Brass are absolutely excellent. Sometimes a bit frustrating to work with (but you will find these quirks with most libraries). I'd say it is the least riskiest way to start.

Composer Cloud for now!

Also, by the way, an important question ... what are your computer specs? How much RAM do you have? Do you have an SSD?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Also, by the way, an important question ... what are your computer specs? How much RAM do you have? Do you have an SSD?


Lol. I just read: what are your composer specs, haha


----------



## mscp (Nov 28, 2019)

How does EWHO blend with Spitfire products, especially the solo sections? I would like to skip EWHO's solos if possible. Seems like a wonderful deal.


----------



## gyn144 (Nov 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> My recommendation is to start with Gold (I suppose you could go for Diamond). In either case, there is also an option to subscribe on a monthly basis. Be careful because one option will lock you in for a year, and the other option will let you cancel after a month (or any month you want).
> 
> EastWest have sales on _all_ the time. So my personal view is to test yourself, your patience, your workflow, without much risk. In a few months you will know exactly what kind of music you're really enjoying writing with libraries, what problems you're having, and by then some more experience which will allow you to commit to buying other libraries that may be more suitable.
> 
> ...


I am using macbook pro with 2.5GHz i5, 16GB Ram, 480GB SSD + 500GB SATA (both are internal).
Is that enough..?


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

gyn144 said:


> I am using macbook pro with 2.5GHz i5, 16GB Ram, 480GB SSD + 500GB SATA (both are internal).
> Is that enough..?



Someone else might want to chime in here. With 16gb, you'd have to be smart about your template, and which articulations you load. There might be some track freezing, as the Hollywood stuff can really suck up that RAM.

I doubt you'd be able to manage Diamond at all. Gold though, is possible, but again, you would be loading up basic articulations and starting that way. 

In fact, based on your specs, I'd give it another few hours and I bet someone will chime in with other options. I believe there was another thread where there were lots of other ideas thrown up, for "full orchestral" libraries that can be run on machines with lower RAM requirements.

Do you have a firm budget? That could also be helpful to know. I'll bet someone will give you a good view on this if you can also state your budget.


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Lol. I just read: what are your composer specs, haha



That should be a mandatory question: my composer specs are "I can't read music but I want to write like Mahler"


----------

